# omega garden



## laundrybag (Jul 5, 2008)

watch  this video it's from utube - 2 min 29 seconds

he mentions as much as a factor five increase to the growth rate of the plants-due to the plants fighting against gravity
he also says romain lettuce seed pack says 65-75 days and his was done in 15 days

do you know how easy it would be to make this?????
i think i could whip one of these up easy
might take some runnin around town to find the parts though

---would this work with our green plants, or do you think the height it gets to would be an issue?
---could it be done with a SHORT veg then right into 12/12?
---would ONLY plants such as "lowryder" work?

below, i have included some pics from their homepage

-----as for the nutrient table-----
setup would be like an "eb and flow table"
except it would "flow" all the time
use what ever size nute reservoir you think you need 
pump it into the tray under the wheel and adjust the over flow pipe
so the solution level raises high enough that the rock wool cubes go through at a half an inch deep
and the overflow tube drains back to the reservoir
 ("half an inch" thats what the FAQ says)
i would put some air stones in the solution too      


some of the FAQ questions
-------------
*Q*: _How much product will the garden yield?_ 
*A*: The Omega Garden can yield 3-5 times the comparable weight per watt average per harvest. (When compared to conventional flat or tiered gardens)
*Q*: _What medium are the plants grown in?_  *A*: The plant are usually grown in 3 inch rock wool cubes.
*Q*: _How often and why does the garden need to rotate?_ 
*A*: The unit takes approximately 45-50 min to make a complete rotation and rotates 24/7. 
 NOTE: The Omega Garden needs to rotate constantly in order to keep all of the plants in conformity - if the garden stops turning, even for a short period, the plants will turn up against the pull of gravity regardless of its relationship to the light source - even when the light is below the plant, it will still grow opposite the direction of gravity. 
*Q*: _How often do I feed the plants?_
*A*: The plants are usually fed 1 or 2 times per day depending on plant requirements and ambient room conditions. Do not overwater! 
 IMPORTANT: The "C"-channels should only pass through the feed solution to a depth of no more than 1/2". Regulate the pump output with the valve and set the return drain hose into position at the required solution depth.


----------



## FruityBud (Jul 8, 2008)

Interesting, There was a setup used like that before.

Each machine held 24 rows of plants with eight plants in each row for a total of 192 plants per machine. The plants would rotate around the machine, passing by grow lights, dipping into a hydroponic grow solution at the bottom or passing under a hydroponic grow solution spray at the top.

Check out the picture here: hxxp://tinyurl.com/6l7zth


----------



## Megatron (Jul 11, 2008)

DRR... I need to get stoned before I type...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

honestly it looks cool, but after spending all the cash to build that behemoth i would of just built another room.... to be honest. 

In those things most people use height inhibitors, to keep plants small.Would just be better to do a scrog or sog.


----------

